# Mexico Crime 2011



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Latest Mexican crime statistics on a municipal and state level, January to August 2011.
Take them with a few grains of salt and a tequila, of course.

Secretariado Ejecutivo :: Incidencia Delictiva a Nivel Municipal


----------



## bajaarmored (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting. That was interesting. Do they still not count bodies found in mass graves in the homicide numbers? They used to argue that since noone knows when they were killed that the bodies shouldn't be counted. In Tijuana violence is down but my armored vehicle business has seen an increase in sales. I hope it's becuase of all of my hard work. However it might be due to increasing cases of extorsion.


----------

